# Maybe Moving to Ensenada



## shalomyishai (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi.
So in about a week I am going to take a $10 Greyhound bus from San Yisidro to Ensenada.

I currently live in San Diego and moved here from the SF area to be close to Mexico. I live on Social Security income and am seriously considering moving to Mexico. I took a look at one apartment in the beach area of Tijuna but many people have suggested I take a look at Ensenada.

One question I have is if renting a small house is a possiblity? I mention this because I lived in Lake Atitlan Guatemala a few years ago and am also considering moving back there. The prices are so low in Central America that I could actually rent a small cottage for around $350-400/month.

The problem with Central America is that it is far from the US. Actually, some days this feels like a blessing and other days it feels like a curse so I am still trying to figure that one out.

So I am trying to compare the kind of life I could have here in Northern Mexico to the one I could have much further South.

Also, do people have suggestions for places to stay in Ensenada when I first arrive? Are there cheap but decent hotels or rooming houses? I would rather not stay in a noisy hostel.

Finally, any suggestions for where to look for housing in Ensenada? 

And any other thoughts, warnings, suggestions about living in Ensenada would be welcome.

paz,
Jesse


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

You can find rentals for $400 or less in Playas de Tijuana or Rosarito. I'm not sure about rentals in Ensenada but you do understand that is quite a distance from the border if you travel across often. Playas de Tijuana is more accessible than Rosarito or Ensenada and Rosarito has the best beaches compared to the other two. So it depends on your priorities. If you speak Spanish check the Vivastreet.com in Mexico where you will find most listings. I think most expats in Ensenada live in those gated communities ($$$$$$$) so it might be more challenging to find rentals there.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Moving to Northern Baja*

Considering you situation, I think Ensenada would be fine for you.
Ensenada is less transient than T.J. Beach or even Rosarito. I think you
could just start walking up and down the back streets and hills looking
for a little 2-3 bedroom place for rent inquiring at the local stores, etc.

One thing you do need to be aware of though. Besides the rent it's not
really too much cheaper than in San Diego. Living in Northern Baja
when all is said and done at the end of the year only saves you about
25% from what it would cost you to live in parts of San Diego area.

You need more than that, you have to go down deep into Mexico to get
a 50% haircut of what it's costing you to live in San Diego.

The problem being though, with the new Visa situations since Nov. 2012
You might not qualify for a Temporary or Permanent Visa and have to 
return to the border every 6 months to get a new Tourist Visa. So, maybe
Ensenada would be just fine for you considering you situation and the
New Visa Requirements?


----------

